

Joel on Coal - DanielRibeiro
http://joeloncoal.com/

======
brudgers
> _"8. Do miners have bright and well-ventilated work spaces?"_

Found the diamond.

~~~
imr
Your carbon based jokes are fantastic.

------
spolsky
just to be clear, I had nothing to do with this! :)

\- THE REAL JOEL.

Sent from my Babbage Difference Engine(TM)

~~~
m_myers
You tweeted it. That makes it yours according to the rules of my tribe.

------
swanson
This is the only April Fools joke in the past few years that I actually smiled
and chuckled at :-)

------
schintan
link to the original Joel test
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html>

------
georgecmu
joeloncoke.com would be even better. the contents could stay the same.

